
‘Time has come’ for universal basic income, says Scotland’s first minister - ingve
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/universal-basic-income-ubi-scotland-uk-nicola-sturgeon-coronavirus-a9498076.html
======
kovacs_x
I like the idea, but typically at home when I start giving out weekly
allowance "for free" (to our teenager), the quality of mandatory house chores
diminishes very quickly! :D

~~~
cheez
This is somewhere between a genius and terrible analogy and I'm not sure
where.

~~~
nine_k
The genius part is the analogy; the terrible part is the reality.

------
ttonkytonk
UBI for the USA too.

When you take ownership of all the land and leave many landless, you owe them
compensation. When you reserve the right to conscript people against their
will to go to war, you commit yourself to their welfare.

------
sova
It's a great idea, and should not go to billionaires and other affluent-
alreadys whose receipt of the fund will devalue the Scottish dollar.

------
IlyaMoroshkin
UBI is only sustainable if those who elect to receive it cannot vote or have
children. Otherwise they will continually vote for greater payments, and have
an excess of children, and the UBI population will eventually subsume the
productive population.

Instead of UBI we should guarantee housing (ie. by building it) and also
targeting a fixed population maximum, by restricting immigration, which will
also reduce housing prices and increase wages.

~~~
dempseye
This comment is peak HN. I am not sure if some of the assumptions are correct.

Is it true that there are two populations - productive people and welfare
dependents - and that people live their lives in one or the other bucket?

Is it true that the population that one belongs to is hereditary?

Is it true that people dependent on UBI would vote to increase it? Do people
dependent on welfare vote to increase welfare in general?

------
andarleen
invest in fully automated manufacturing. tax robots per hour of work and
output value. implement ubi. stop herding humans for labour in exchange of
meaningless pay.

~~~
nine_k
See: Ian Banks, the _Culture_ series.

~~~
readarticle
What is there to see in a post scarcity interstellar civilization of powerful,
interventionist AIs and their pet drugged, mostly apolitical humans?

Ah, I see it now.

------
vondur
I noticed the caveat of scrapping other benefits.

~~~
nine_k
Thus is the point. Proponents of UBI say that cutting administrative costs
will free up a lot of funds.

